

Ask HN: VPS multiple request - victormx

Hi, i hope anyone can help me, i have a vps on linode and i need to support in some times like 10,000 connections open in http with keep alive, it&#x27;s sufficient this? thank&#x27;s in advance
======
pkhamre
You are not writing the specifications for your VPS, but your best bet is to
do a benchmark to check if you can handle a certain amount on http
connections.

Check out som of the benchmarking tools below.

[1]:
[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/programs/ab.html)
[2]: [https://github.com/tarekziade/boom](https://github.com/tarekziade/boom)
[3]: [https://github.com/wg/wrk](https://github.com/wg/wrk)

